# Parts list for Hideaways?



## pontiacsniper (Jan 20, 2012)

Since my 69' is already a clone, I'd like to go further and add hideaways. I've seen the electric motor kits like this on ebay:GTO Hideaway headlight electric door conversion | eBay . Can somebody post a parts list needed in addition to these motors??? Thank you


----------



## Pontiacpurebrred (Jun 22, 2011)

First you need completely different bumper brackets. They are currently not reproduced and are rather difficult to find. (And can be pricy if you do find them) 

You will need the headlight buckets and door assembly. 
And a few other small parts. You won't need the vacuum components if you are going electric. 

Here's a couple of pictures for reference.


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

If you have an endura bumper you *won't* need the different brackets for the hideaways. The brackets you have will have the proper holes for a stock setup and you are going aftermarket anyway. I fabbed up my own electric setup and it was pretty simple really and way cheaper.

I have both and chose to run the non hideaway brackets because they are lighter. My car originally had hideaways but when I bought a different endura bumper from a fixed headlight car it had the different brackets.


----------



## Pontiacpurebrred (Jun 22, 2011)

ALKYGTO said:


> If you have an endura bumper you *won't* need the different brackets for the hideaways. The brackets you have will have the proper holes for a stock setup and you are going aftermarket anyway. I fabbed up my own electric setup and it was pretty simple really and way cheaper.
> 
> I have both and chose to run the non hideaway brackets because they are lighter. My car originally had hideaways but when I bought a different endura bumper from a fixed headlight car it had the different brackets.


Really??
:confused

I had always heard and been told the standard brackets interfere with the headlight doors because of how they attach. (wouldn't let them open and close freely) 

Well learn something new everyday.


----------



## pontiacsniper (Jan 20, 2012)

ok, assuming my brackets will work, I found a set of Hideaway housing assemblies on Ames website for $750 part number B144 and the actuator arms for $89/pr part B147B. Is this all I need besides the actual headlight buckets and the actual outer headlight doors and junkyard door motors??? It seems like piecing this kit together is almost the same as the $1199 vacuum actuated kit from Ames.


----------



## snoopyg73 (Jun 6, 2015)

Looking into the same issue you had now, did you ever find a solution?


----------

